# Why Brits become Expats??



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all!

I have always wondered why so many Brits decide to leave UK and become expats.

I have lived in some different places myself and everywhere the Brits are the largest group. So in Spain, on Tenerige and now in Cyprus

What is the reasonß

One reason I think I experienced today driving from Dover to Bridgend by Cardiff and back. 100 % of the time the weather was horrible. Rain, half storm, fog. Even if temperature was 12 degree And its often this weather when I visit

So the sun is an attracting factor. But 3 years on Tenerife also tought me that many, perhaps most Brits did not have a skin that could take the sun. So why suffer of free will?

Another thing that perhaps is a reason must be the bad working banking system. 

Normally I can fill petrol in Calais and it will last until I am back, but not today, I missed ca 10 litre. WE fill petrol in all europe using a card called DKV and it works like a dream. The reason is that we get all VAT we have paid abroad back.

But not working in UK. So today I tried with my Maestro card. On the pump it was written that "We take all major cards" and a picture og Maestro and some others. But the irritated guy at the til told me that it must be a card issued in UK....

So ofc I could not resist to aske how this is possible. On a big Service on M25, probably the main tourist road for people on way from the continent to London.
He only grounted that that is how it is and UK are not u****. But they must almost beI have filled petrol with DKV in most europe, also in countries like Romania, Bulgaria and Macedonia. And used my Maestro everywhere.

But this is ofc small things

What is the main reason for Brits to escape? 

They are ofc many but there is probably some big ones

Anders


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I would say the income tax, which at its highest is now 50% and safety play parts. Also much nicer to raise your child in an environment where you don't have to worry as much.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with the safety aspect. We are moving due to not being able to give our children the freedom that they should have. They are so restricted....the children have never been able to just jump on their bikes and ride around our town, walk to the shops on their own (well my eldest can but she is now 16 but we have only just relaxed that). You may think that we wrap our children up too much, but unfortunately a girl (and it was huge news in the national papers) was taken two roads away from us so we have always been very concerned for our childrens safety. I'm not saying that things like this only happen in the UK but it is the open air that I want my children to have...the beach, the meals outside, the brightness instead of grey. Also, the way of life appears to be so much better, especially in Cyprus were we have a lot of family. Life seems to be more family driven instead of money driven. Although the education is the same in Cyprus and UK, we are able to afford to send our youngest to a private school in Cyprus but would never be able to do that in the UK, so that is another plus for us. I do also think the world is a big place and that as a family, we have the chance to explore it and not just stay put. Don't get me wrong, I do love being British, love the UK but feel suffocated and pretty much bored with the greyness of it all. It would be foolish to think all our dreams will come true when we move but hey we are still a young(ish) family so we think "why not".


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

....just seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

zeeb0 said:


> ....just seemed like a good idea at the time.


Do you have any regrets?


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nope.. for all its faults and problems even inner city cyprus beats the uk.. The society in the uk is sick and im glad to be out of it. The UK is no place for a young family hoping to better themselves as its impossible to earn aything... give with one hand and take away with the other! Im fed up with busting them for that! High salaries of the UK are an illusion

I regret not being rich and having to work and be away from the kids in the day but i guess this is the same for everyone


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Leaving the UK was one of the best things i ever did. The life in the UK, i actually lived in Lodon, was so stressful, that i was running all the time. Crime, tax, weather, cost, too many people and competition for work all plays a factor in people leaving. 
I agree with the above, bringin up children in Cyprus still beats the UK hands down.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxan said:


> Leaving the UK was one of the best things i ever did. The life in the UK, i actually lived in Lodon, was so stressful, that i was running all the time. Crime, tax, weather, cost, too many people and competition for work all plays a factor in people leaving.
> I agree with the above, bringin up children in Cyprus still beats the UK hands down.


Yes Toxan, I lived down South in the UK, and yes Crime and being safe to do what i want when i want for me and my family is one of the reasons i came here, Not for the sun but it helps.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Why Brits become ex-Pats?*

Interesting subject. The weather definitely and maybe it's in the blood as our forefathers did quite a lot of globe trotting during the last few hundred years. 

If you want a more up to date reason just look at the last 50 years and look at the result of well meaning but totally misguided policies.

Who wants to be one of 60 million people clinging to a rock?

Have fun....

Anthony.


----------



## eddiess (Jun 30, 2009)

watching your country run by pathetic jobsworth tossers who are making the great country a laughing stock dose not help either


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

toebeenz said:


> Interesting subject. The weather definitely and maybe it's in the blood as our forefathers did quite a lot of globe trotting during the last few hundred years.
> 
> If you want a more up to date reason just look at the last 50 years and look at the result of well meaning but totally misguided policies.
> 
> ...


Like the sentence " Who wants to be one of 60 million clinging to a rock " 

Nice one!


----------

